# anybody know how to stop growling?



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, unbelievably, Sherman will be 2 years old on May 30. He still has potty lapses occasionally, but my main problem with him now is his incessant growling. He does it all the time at anything he sees outside. It could be a person a block away, a child riding a bike, a bird, another dog, a stray garbage can, etc. I thought Havanese dogs were supposed to be companion animals, not terriers or guard dogs. I don't want him to growl at all, ever, or bark at people or animals. Sometimes I ignore it, but when he interrupts my readiing or talking, I get mad at him. He can tell I'm mad at him and it makes him sad. His ears go down and he slinks around, but I know he has no idea what he did. 

I'd like to know if anybody else has been through this with a Havanese dog. Is there something effective I could do? Would a muzzle help? 

I'd appreciate any and all tips. Thanks!
Carol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two growl and bark all the time. Kids on skateboards, bikes, the mailman, you name it. They're dogs and that's what dogs do. I don't think you can stop it completely, but maybe you can try to teach him a command to make him stop. I tell mine "no bark" or "enough".


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A firm "no" and lots and lots of patience.
I think Michele has great advice. I actually use "quiet" for barking and a quik "hey" for growling or any behavior I disapprove of.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*My alpha boy*

Riki is the alpha dog of our family. He growls to warn us of strangers approaching. Daisy doesn't growl at all, unless it is at him when they play fight or when a male dog tries to go on her back.

Right now Riki is growl talking, which means the neighbors are coming home.

Growling is a problem when you are out on the street, as your dog could be attacked. I had a trainer work with us on this. He sits and I gave him a treat to keep him quiet. Now I say leave it or easy. I don't want him attacked because that growl sounds fierce.

It can be done. Maybe more socialization would help. The more dogs Riki gets to know, the less growly he is.

But he is a dog...and they do growl to protect their homes or warn or danger.

Linda


----------

